

Amazon's Flexible Payments Service -- move over PayPal? - benhoyt
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=342430011

======
benhoyt
I haven't played with the sandbox or signed up yet, but from the docs it
actually looks really good: send _and_ receive money, support for a kind of
micro-payments, significantly cheaper transaction fees than PayPal in most
cases ... hmmm, cool.

